# nest on my bananas



## spudgunn (Aug 5, 2009)

hey people, im hopeing sum1 can help, i brought sum bananas yesterday and have found a spider nest attached 2 the side, its about the size of a pea, they came from colombia, i carefully cut the nest off and placed it on sum damp moss in a jam jar with tissue taped around the top. does any1 know if this is a common thing and what r the chances of them hatching. thanks.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Get some pics!!

It may be a dud as a lot of fruit is heavily chilled to keep it fresh for when it gets over here. Not sure if they do this with bananas or not though.

You may want to put it in the freezer anyway in case it is a dangerous species. You won't want hundreds of deadly spiders hatching out in your house, lol.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

We had the same thing that was reported in the local newspaper.
Myself and dave (azuk) went around to collect the bananas and we set it up at my place and I tried to hatch the things......not luck which could have been a good thing.....peeps here thought they could have been Brazilian wandering spids :devil:
paul
here it was


----------



## LincsReps (Jul 2, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> We had the same thing that was reported in the local newspaper.
> Myself and dave (azuk) went around to collect the bananas and we set it up at my place and I tried to hatch the things......not luck which could have been a good thing.....peeps here thought they could have been Brazilian wandering spids :devil:
> paul
> here it was


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## spudgunn (Aug 5, 2009)

thats excactly what it looked like!!!!! any tips on hatching????


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

To be honest it might be better not to try mate. Chances are they won't hatch as they will have been chilled on the container ship, but if they are the wandering spider Phoneutria, they require a DWA permit to keep as they can be deadly. Your safest option would be to give it a nice long spell in the freezer and then dispose of it.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

we cut a piece of banana with the eggs on....put in a crix tub on some coir and left it in my living room.
Luckily it went bad and I binned it.......could have been anything......there would have been a chance the bananas came from Brazil and you know what they have there :devil:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> ..there would have been a chance the bananas came from Brazil and you know what they have there :devil:


Brazilians?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Brazilians?


:lol2::lol2::lol2:
I was thinking with 8 legs as opposed to 2 :whistling2: and a bite to die for:devil:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> I was thinking with 8 legs as opposed to 2 :whistling2: and a bite to die for:devil:


sounds like Brazilians :lol2:


----------



## spudgunn (Aug 5, 2009)

i appreciate the info, these puppys r well taped up tho (as long as they dont rip thro the tissue!! lol) il leave them 4 a while and if things start happening il take them 2 a local expert at stonham barns nr home.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> sounds like Brazilians :lol2:


 4 brazilians maybe :2thumb:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

spudgunn said:


> i appreciate the info, these puppys r well taped up tho (as long as they dont rip thro the tissue!! lol) il leave them 4 a while and if things start happening il take them 2 a local expert at stonham barns nr home.


 I would bin them if I were you mate.......that's what I should have done......especially with kid and the mutt in the house.....Mrs. would have been over the moon if they had hatched....and escaped


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

LMAOOOOO paul! u nutter! X


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> LMAOOOOO paul! u nutter! X


 moi :gasp:....surely you are mistaken :lol2:
Everything we do in life carries some risk


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> moi :gasp:....surely you are mistaken :lol2:
> Everything we do in life carries some risk


Well yes, but you have to differentiate between the risk levels, for example the risks of... choking on bacon or naked scorpion juggling. 

I really don't know how I came up with the second activity. :?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Well yes, but you have to differentiate between the risk levels, for example the risks of... choking on bacon or naked scorpion juggling.
> 
> I really don't know how I came up with the second activity. :?


 Have not had the pleasure yet :whistling2:.....what was it like and can you recommend it :lol2:
paul


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Well yes, but you have to differentiate between the risk levels, for example the risks of... choking on bacon or* naked scorpion juggling. *
> 
> I really don't know how I came up with the second activity. :?


Must add this to my list...


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

wandering spider

Worlds Deadliest Spider: Brazilian Wandering Spider, Banana Spider Right Pundits


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

The egg sac will be useless. First of all, the bananas will have been kept at very low temps; killing the eggs._ Phoneutria spp._ need high humidity, and the long ride to the UK would have had lots of flutuation in humidity as well as temp (esp if in a cooled room or a fridge). The egg sac from this species (like other spids) needs to be able to breathe, and to do this the female usually 'rolls' the egg sac. In this species the female is known to keep a very close eye on the sac, and will regually nudge, or even carry the egg sac about so the eggs are able to breathe and are safe. If the sac was left on the bananas without having been turned or nudged, and there is a web covering it, the chances are they are almost certain to have died long ago. The webs they use to cover the egg sac is very strong and lets in very little air, and the female will usually keep cutting holes in it and rewebbing it back up.

But, just to be sure, I would say to put it in the freezer. This species of spider is quite possibly the most dangerous spider on earth, and they are VERY aggressive. I have personally kept a few of these, and they are one of the only spiders I've kept that will stand it's ground. It's like they know they can kill, and they will if they feel threatened. So, if you have a sac of these hatch, you will deffo be in for a real supprise, and tbh; even though I love my dwa inverts, I wouldn't even bother incubating them.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

The video that was linked to that article wasn't very good at all...


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

The naked scorpion juggling? I wouldn't recommend it, that's all I'm saying :neutral:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> The naked scorpion juggling? I wouldn't recommend it, that's all I'm saying :neutral:


oh I don't know, it has a certain attraction.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> oh I don't know, it has a certain attraction.


A kind of curious attraction


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

....................................


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

crazy spiders!


----------

